# Compatibility, Betta & Scarlet Badis?



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a 20g, I'm thinking of having a schooling fish, a betta and a fish that stays near the bottom along with a small cleaning crew.

I first want to say I have had my betta for a while and he's been fine with shrimps and other fish as well. I always have a back up tank though. 

So I was thinking 

x1 betta 
x? Schooling fish.. Unsure; neons, chilli Rasboras, harlequins ? 
x6 Scarlet Badis (?) 

With some shrimp and Otos, maybe Pygmy cories. The tank will be planted of course! 

Do you think this would be okay?


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Most badis available in the hobby are males, and they can be a bit territorial. I'd get fewer. You should be fine unless your betta is badis-colored, I'd say.


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

Betta132 said:


> Most badis available in the hobby are males, and they can be a bit territorial. I'd get fewer. You should be fine unless your betta is badis-colored, I'd say.


Do you think 3 would be okay? My betta is yellow! So I believe it should be fine haha!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Betta splendens (crown tail, half moon, plakat, veiltail, etc etc etc) are going to be more aggressive feeders than the scarlet badis, and the badis can easily starve. Bettas are real food hogs as many people with them in communities will tell you.
I'd be worried the colorful small scarlet badis might be mistaken for a (weird) betta intruder and attacked. ... Be ready to separate the betta at a moments notice.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

I've heard of at least once case where a male scarlet badis and a male Betta splendens killed each other, so I would not recommend mixing those species.


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's replies. I decided to pass on the scarlet Badis in this tank!


----------

